# Solar Panels



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have heard that some of the thousands of solar panels that MDOT has out on the road (just look at 96 between Brighton and Novi) get small chips in them from road debris and need to be replaced periodically. Anybody know how the state disposes of them? Might be a cheaper alternative than new.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

I talked to a electrician who runs his house off of solar power. What he told me was it was not worth it. He has had tons of battery problems and the cost will never be recouped. Maybe as a helper to ease some of your use but at the cost of getting setup dont see it being cost effective. Just my 02.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Steve said:


> I have heard that some of the thousands of solar panels that MDOT has out on the road (just look at 96 between Brighton and Novi) get small chips in them from road debris and need to be replaced periodically. Anybody know how the state disposes of them? Might be a cheaper alternative than new.


 
Steve, my solar panels at home took a fairly good size rock from my lawn mower and I can't find where they hit. They're designed to be pretty sturdy. That said, I don't doubt that by highways they get a lot more wear and tear. If they panels got damaged to the point that they would have to replace them, I'm not sure how good they would be. They have limited efficiency anyway, scratches and dings would further decrease the efficiency of the panels.

If you are a DTE customer, they have a program that will pay up to 50% for a PV system:

http://www.dteenergy.com/residentialCustomers/productsPrograms/solarCurrents/solarCurrents.html

Consumers Energy customers can take advantage of their EARP program to where they pay a fairly good (but decreasing) rate for solar electricity that can help speed up they payback:

http://www.greatlakesgreen.org/news...m-earp-has-been-announced-by-consumers-energy


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The spot I am trying to electrify is way off the grid so no chance to sell electric back and it will be for itself immediately since it is orders of magnitude cheaper than having utility provided electric run back there.

Any body know what all those solar panels along 96 and 696 are out there for?


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Steve said:


> Any body know what all those solar panels along 96 and 696 are out there for?


Next to the solar panels are aluminum enclosures that contain batteries and electronics. It is part of the "Intelligent traffic system". I believe at that location there are cameras to monitor traffic flow and watch for accidents. The information is sent to the MITS center in downtown Detroit where people watch the monitors and update the digital message boards as needed.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I never seen anything useful on those digital message boards yet.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

considering we (Michiganders) are in a poor solar region, you dont want to go totally solar.
look into getting some wind turbines also. when put together, in the right configuration, you can get consistent year round power.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that if the ding is big enough in the panels it causes very real output issues. 

Probably be better to do some more research and depending on your electricity needs at your remote location, figure out a solar,wind,generator, inverter, and most importantly battery solution. 

It is real hard to sort of wish one in there in this application. Plus the technology is changing rapidly......


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

and just to follow up, I have a place in the UP that functions off an inverter with solar and generator charging. If you stay there during a pretty nice week the generato might run once. 

We are talking gas hot water, refrigeration,cooking and wood heat. The only big electrical load is the well pump, but there are normal electric lights and even a tv with a dish. The TV is not on much though.

If you have battery problems, they are solveable.....


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

Batteries are the weak point. A sealed (affordable) battery used in standby mode is good for about 5 years if you keep it in a controlled environment. A much better energy storage system needs to be perfected before alternative energy is a viable option for the average homeowner. For the 3kW needed to run a household you need a lot of batteries. They suck. The DTE co-gen plan doesnt allow you to operate if grid power is out.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 19, 2009)

As far as solar, I would use it for a either a passive or closed loop water heater.

Wind is much better for MI, as would (pardon the pun) wood gassification (and yes, there is a yahoogroup for that).

Or Steve Chastain's converted Pinto engine (a Ford 2.3 works well) generator (converted to LP). A DIY project. You can find this book at 

http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks10/scpower/index.html

They also have DIY for charcoal/wood gas and DIY solar cells.

GREAT site, books are old, but good!


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

I had a solar power system installed the first week in May and have not run my generator since. I have two 175 watt panels and 12 six volt golf cart batteries (costco $900.00 total for batteries) and it runs everything in my 1300 square foot cabin. I have a gas fridge, stove and hot water heater and wood heat. My system will run all lights, ceiling fans, 220 well pump without having to skimp on power at all. I have tried to run the batteries down to 22 volts (shut off point) and have not been able to do it. I understand that wintertime is a different story with the sun but have a generator back-up to charge the batteries if necessary This is the best investment I have made toward my cabin since my LoPi wood stove.

Steve.


----------

